# Ice cream cake crunchies



## slamdaccord96 (Feb 21, 2007)

My mom wants an ice cream cake for her birthday next week. My question is...where can I buy the "crunchies" like they use in the Dairy Queen and Carvel cakes? Or can I make them somehow? To me, and my mom, they are the best part of an ice cream cake. I've never made this type of cake before so if anyone has any tips those would be awesome too.
-Sarah


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

cocoa krispies mixed with hot(heated) fudge sauce and then cooled. (i can't for the life of me remember what the crap in the can we used was called. and i worked for carv-**** for almost 2 yrs.) this should give you a fairly close rendition. you want something that will stay crunchy and hold up to the sludge.
kathee


----------

